# Oil burners... toxic???



## sammi.jean (Sep 20, 2009)

I have just recently gotten a cockatiel and he is living in my bedroom. i have an oil burner in there with wax melts instead of oils (my little sister thought it might make a difference). a while ago i read that air fresheners are toxic to birds and i wanted to make sure that the scents from the melts aren't before i light it up again.
Does anyone have any idea???


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm.. I'd think anything like that would kill or make a bird ill. I wouldn't though, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## sammi.jean (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats too bad. i had a really pretty fragrance
Anyway, thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Anything with a chemical fragrance is pretty much unsafe.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it is unsafe in the same room BUT with the wax candles IF you can burn them away from the bird like many rooms away then its ok 

I asked this question a while back and many people told me they use the Wax chips in the candle melter thingy ( i have no idea what it is called) in their bathrooms Which is far from the birds, and they'll still use the exhaust fan and close the door 

but since one bathrooms are all in close proximity of the birds I passed on getting it at all 

if you want a good safe "air freshener" you can put a pot of water on a burner and toss in some cinnamon sticks, or a orange peel and let it simmer - JUST DO NOT FORGET ABOUT IT and Simmer it dry! 


also for winter time specially with gas heat it is a good thing to put a heat safe dish (i use metal storage bowls) of water on your registers - so your nose doesn't get all dried out and you wake up with bloody noses(my son went through this) You can also toss a Cinnamon stick/ Orange peel, into that as well and it'll make the house smell good 

also you can get bird safe flowers clip them and put them in a dish and its a natural fragrance and similar to potpourri but With out the chemicals I've read where people also make their own potpourri with bird safe flowers and put them in old stockings(panty hose) and hang in their closest or toss in a drawer


----------

